# Johnson Motor with VRO Oil System



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a 90 hp Johnson with the VRO oil injection system. The motor is a 1990 or 1991. It runs great, however it has the annoying habit of the oil alarm coming on at starting and not shutting off (quite frequently). It smokes a bit so I know it is getting oil. Oil also shows in the inspection tube under the cowling hood. It will run and then the alarm might shut off or it might start for no apparent reason.

I have disconnected the inlet hose and pumped the bulb to make sure there are no air bubbles (per the manual). It still starts, smokes and squeals (alarm).

Any thougths on how to further troubleshoot? And if I can't solve, anyone ever disconnected one so they could go back to mixing in the gas tank?

Thanks!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If it's a continuous beep, thats the overheat alarm, not the oil alarm, which goes beep, beep, beep.... When was the last time you changed the impeller?

Almost every time I have helped someone with a VRO issue it was one of two things, low compression in the bottom cylinder (which drives the pulse pump)
or a worn intermediate housing, which is easy to diagnose. There is a page somewhere on the web, let me find it.........


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

AHHH there it was, in the outboard motor folder in my favorites. Go figure.


http://www.boatpartstore.com/vrotable.asp


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

I hate the VRO system. They run like crap in the winter. I disconnected the system and mix my gas.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

ESOX,

Thanks for the info. The beep is continuous. It is there when you turn the key (before starting) and after it is running. There is a good stream of water coming out the back. Still could be an impeller issue? I bought the boat a year ago so do not know when it might have been changed.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

A pee stream does not mean anything besides you have water flow. The outlet for the pee'er isd in the bottom of the block, the sensor for the overheat is in the top of the block. Meaning you probly are not getting water to the top of the block. I would change the impeller before you run it again.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks much, sounds like the place to start.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

As I recall, a short beep when the key is turned on is normal on those. An intermittent beep means low oil or pump failure. A continuous beep means overheating. Check in your owners manual to be sure... If you are getting a continous beep when it is just started, or even with the key on without it running, I would look at the temperature sending unit first.


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

ESOX,

Thanks for the information. I checked the owner's manual and it does not show anything on a sending unit. I am assuming it is under the cowling and should be near where the water discharge tube connects? Any good places on line to find a schematic? And what would be a good electrical test; continuity?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

http://www.shipstore.com/SS/HTML/sec/sec1308.html


----------



## Treetop (Jan 23, 2003)

I too have the 1990 Johnson 90hp with the VRO. I had been getting oil alarms on and off all summer, right after startup. I would shut down the motor and pump the bulb and it would be ok. Well a couple weeks ago I fried the motor, no alarm sounded and now it's toast. I am going to get the motor rebuilt but I will not be putting a VRO back on. I will mix my gas. Just a heads up not to trust the alarm will sound when the pump quits.


----------



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

I did the same thing with my 60 Hrs Evinrude. The VRO system caused me nothing but problems and a blown engine. Rebuilt and now mix oil with no problems at all.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

When I replaced the VRO pump on my 50 hp Evinrude about 4 years ago, the manual was very emphatic not to pump the bulb for any reason after you first got oil to the pump. It is only to be used for the initial set up and never after that because it will damage the pump to put that much pressure on it. Maybe a mechanic could verify this or shoot it out of the water??

Wayne

PS I am looking at having to repair the cylinders from scoring which I think took place when the pump failed. I will probably disable the pump and go back to mixing when I do it.


----------

